# Vineham T-Dog



## ctschetter (May 13, 2017)

just wondering if anyone has any experience with Vineham T-Dog bridge pups. Looking at doing a custom build Esquire and using that as the pup!


----------



## stanway (Mar 29, 2012)

I recently used a set of T-Dogs in a custom Tele build. I absolutely love Craig's pickups.

Here is a video of me using just the bridge pickup (with some dirt) through a 67' Champ:


----------



## ctschetter (May 13, 2017)

Those sound great! Nice bite. I went with those, should have my guitar in about a month or so!


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a set in the mail now for my current build. really looking forward to them, first tele style guitar.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

just installed the T-Dogs in my new project. Very very happy with these. I will be ordering another set. In fact I want to try a new of his pickups. very impressed.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright guys, I want a no bullshit answer. Do the T-Dogs sound anything like a P90?


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been eye balling these pups for awhile now. The price is sure right.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got a TDog neck only. Put it in a Squire. G tuner cracked off so I can't play it properly right now to see what the fuss is about 

Also, in middle position, it is out of phase with bridge. It's noticably quiter (than either pup solo) and scooped sounding in a kinda cool way. Not sure I don't like it, but the volume difference may be the show stopper. I will have to try reversing the leads to compare.... knowing me, I'll eventually be putting in a phase switch.


----------

